# Where to buy aquarium salt in bulk? (solar salt crystals)



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

does anyone know where to buy aquarium safe salt in bulk? looking for 40lbs or so. 
Morton Salt Solar Salt, 40 Lbs - Walmart.com i know that the morton solar salt is safe however it's not sold in canada.

https://www.lowes.ca/water-softener...-softening-salt_g1583831.html?searchTerm=salt would this be safe as well? has no additives added.

what do you guys use?
I know pickling salt and non-iodized salt are options too. I plan on breeding brine shrimp as well. just looking for the best bang for the buck. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Instant Ocean at King Eds or J&L
For a real bang for your buck, contact a saltwater enthusiast in your area. They weekly throw out saltwater at about 1.026 SG
It does not have to be pristine for hatching BBS does it?


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

Dietmar said:


> Instant Ocean at King Eds or J&L
> For a real bang for your buck, contact a saltwater enthusiast in your area. They weekly throw out saltwater at about 1.026 SG
> It does not have to be pristine for hatching BBS does it?


the primary use would be for treating tropical fish, but i would like to hatch some shrimps on the side as well. Thanks for your suggestion!
i'm just a little skeptical about the one lowes sell as i couldn't contact the manufacturer directly.


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

i saw today pet culture have Instant Ocean Reef Aquarium Salt ,


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

How much was the IO?


----------

